# Stop running fsck?

## danomac

I shut down my server for the first time in probably a year. 

Came back to it a few days later, and fsck automagically ran itself on my (very large) data drive. It was a clean shutdown. I've waited for 30 minutes, and it's only at 4%. Done the math, that's a 13 hour wait, and I don't want to wait that long if possible.

Is there a way to interrupt it? I forgot to use tune2fs to disable it, now am I stuck waiting.

(This is a data partition, NOT root/boot/etc.)

----------

## Hypnos

Control-C doesn't work?

----------

## danomac

No, I tried Ctrl+C and Ctrl+Break and it continued on.

I wound up letting the thing sit overnight chugging away at it...

----------

## Hypnos

If you look at the release notes in the fsck source, it's been handling SIGINT since 2002, but it will only exit if all the child processes exit safely.  For some reason, this wasn't the case in your fsck run.

Gentoo init should forward SIGINT to fsck even with parallel startup (bug 223473).

----------

## danomac

Hmm, I wonder if something is wrong with my keyboard. I'll check it a little later. It was one I found in my closet, so who knows.

----------

